# UberPeople | First Known Media Mention! Hooray!!



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Frustrated Uber drivers take to the streets to protest shrinking fares*

http://pando.com/2014/09/03/frustrated-uber-drivers-take-to-the-streets-to-protest-shrinking-fares/


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

He puts it well when he refers to Ubers labor tactics as "a bull in a China shop". 

This is the reality of American business in the 21st century. Your device you are using to browse this site was certainly made for grains of rice. Of course people are more vocal about it when it hits them. Myself included.


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

has anyone gotten or seen this:
UBER TEXT BLAST:
*Congrats! You are in the
top 5% highest rated Uber drivers
with over 25 trips during the past week!
The entire Uber community appreciates
you very much.*


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Barbara Bitela said:


> has anyone gotten or seen this:
> UBER TEXT BLAST:
> *Congrats! You are in the
> top 5% highest rated Uber drivers
> ...


No, and how does that relate to this thread?


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> No, and how does that relate to this thread?





chi1cabby said:


> *Frustrated Uber drivers take to the streets to protest shrinking fares*
> http://pando.com/2014/09/03/frustrated-uber-drivers-take-to-the-streets-to-protest-shrinking-fares/


Brilliant! I take it you're pleased. Name spelled right and everything. Me likey.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I certainly am!


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> No, and how does that relate to this thread?


The article points out how mad drivers are.

I am wondering then that 1. if they got that text if it 2. helps or hinders their general attitudes toward uber.

I listened to Travis yesterday on that show. I rather like him.

I don't know however if he sees or hears that he is 'beginning' to show signs of what folks do when they run for election: once they win they forgot how that got there.

If I was his publicist I'd get out in front of all of this. First, I'd put the rates right back where they were for LA drivers and other cities where it's been lowered and I'd take my chances that the balance sheet still works. (It will)

Next, I'd grandfather in on a case by case basis cars like mine if they met a standard he liked. *I lose I lose. *I can take it like a man. Still: clean, pass inspection? You get another year. Happy to have you! Cake and ice cream for everyone.

And finally I'd have team leaders in each large area meeting with drivers and hearing them out then reporting all this back to uber to help enhance verses hinder the brand. The main sticking point I don't think his people are getting to him, at least to me, and I've been around the PR block: you must speak truth to power. If no one is telling him about all this, he won't know about it. And if he doesn't know about it he can't cure it.

*FLIP THAT COIN: Let's say he does know about it. All of it.*

What does that tell us: 1. he's a dick. 2. he will react if and when he must and only if he must.

*POINT: *How many dicks do you know really care about what other people think?

I love the brand, but I am seeing things I would do differently. I wish we could help them.

I've tried.

And that's what I don't get: why not let us help you, uber?


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I certainly am!


is this your site?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Barbara Bitela said:


> is this your site?


No @Barbara Bitela , this is not my site. But it's a great resource for all drivers. They can get all the info they need, get their questions answered by drivers who've experienced the same issues, express them selves openly (and respectfully, I hope) etc etc.

So I've promoted this forum with zeal for the past one month. I've posted comments containing a link to the forum on as many online news article as I can find.

And I'm very glad that UberPeople.net got its first media mention today. Hopefully more drivers would promote this site. I know @UberGirl and @Woody Mornings have been doing this, and I thank em!

Uber has a well oiled Social Media, Marketing, Lobbying and Paid Advocacy at it's disposal. There should be at least a Message Board Forum available for the Drivers.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> No, and how does that relate to this thread?


"Top drivers" getting only 25 fares a week = shrinking fares.


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

mp775 said:


> "Top drivers" getting only 25 fares a week = shrinking fares.


well I will say this: I don't know that.
I think it's doing something else.
I think it's 'of' the last 25 still 
I was wondering if anyone else had seen it because I do not know why I did
Now, if it's meant to encourage me (which it does!) then yay!
But if it's instead of the weekly report that would be a bit of a bummer because I really liked that.
But I know why, I think, they got rid of the report: IT PUT IN BLACK AND WHITE what someone earned 
and it could be easily circulated and
when the "advertise EARN 1K A WEEK WITH UBER" person signs up and doesn't earn that = NOISE.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

mp775 said:


> "Top drivers" getting only 25 fares a week = shrinking fares.


Are they crowing about that stat!!!

Thats less than 5 jobs a day!

Average UberX job value is possibly $10.00 (I'm being really generous here folks).

What's that after costs and commissions? $25.00 p/day??

No Wonder the UBER COMMUNITY appreciates you putting all of your human and vehicle capital on the line. The longer it goes on the longer drivers hand over their personal worth and assets for the sake of riders.

Even though I tip drivers well whenever I request a Uber, I'm starting to feel dirty and exploitative of the driver who is there at my service. I know what it takes to survive in the personal transport market, and I'm taking advantage of some poor sod who doesn't know the beating his/her car is getting & what it will truly cost them 2-3 years down the track.

"I feel dirty using UBER. (But I don't give a Damn)."

Could be a new slogan that would rally the hipsters who care little for the well-being of a fellow human driving them, but would happily risk injury to stop a tree from being felled.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

Barbara Bitela said:


> But I know why, I think, they got rid of the report: IT PUT IN BLACK AND WHITE what someone earned
> and it could be easily circulated and
> when the "advertise EARN 1K A WEEK WITH UBER" person signs up and doesn't earn that = NOISE.


The article that was mentioned in the thread opener put what I earned since the now 7 months I've been driving with uber......people can certainly look at that and deduce the meager earnings provided by uber before expenses


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/forced-to-accept-uberx-on-blackcar.2876/

This thread on the forum was the inspiration for the Second Media Mention for the forum!

http://pando.com/2014/09/04/uber-co...orcing-uber-black-drivers-accept-uberx-fares/

This was the comment that I'd made on the first article, and that was coincidently the subject of the second article.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/forced-to-accept-uberx-on-blackcar.2876/
> 
> This thread on the forum was the inspiration for the Second Media Mention for the forum!
> 
> ...


Man! Chi1Cabby has gotta have clones out there blogging for him!

You are doing a great job of bringing the truth out on UBER policies, and the way they are reaming a lot of their drivers (some still do OK).

Hypothetical question Chi1; if you were summonsed to the local UBER office and were greeted there with a paid offer to stop blogging for 3 years, what would your silence be worth?

(They'll even toss in a warehouse full of toy trains and Lego for you to keep busy)!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Man! Chi1Cabby has gotta have clones out there blogging for him!
> 
> You are doing a great job of bringing the truth out on UBER policies, and the way they are reaming a lot of their drivers (some still do OK).
> 
> ...


Earlier this year, before UberX was legal in Chicago, @birjukadakia, a manager at Uber_CHI, was following me on Twitter. This is a pic of my DMs to him.










He never answered my question.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Man! Chi1Cabby has gotta have clones out there blogging for him!
> 
> You are doing a great job of bringing the truth out on UBER policies, and the way they are reaming a lot of their drivers (some still do OK).
> 
> ...


Sydney the answer to your hypothetical question is easy. My integrity is not for sale. Start treating the drivers as Assets, not as a Disposable Commodity! I don't have a vendetta against Uber. I have a problem with the policies towards the drivers.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Earlier this year, before UberX was legal in Chicago, @birjukadakia, a manager at Uber_CHI, was following me on Twitter. This is a pic of my DMs to him.
> 
> View attachment 1076
> 
> ...


Chicken-Shit Manager. He'd be totally at home setting up a ferry service for illegal immigrants.

They still dispatch UBER cars without child restraints to pick up infants and kids here. Isnt the death of one 6 year old Girl enough blood on the hands of UBER?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Did you know that the UberX driver is now cooperating with family in their lawsuit against Uber!?


----------



## Uber Amway (Aug 19, 2014)

@chi1cabby, you're doing a great job. Keep up the work because you're helping us all whether you know it or not.


----------



## Nova (Sep 3, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Did you know that the UberX driver is now cooperating with family in their lawsuit against Uber!?


Uber is the deep pocket. Driver probably has no assets


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Nova said:


> Uber is the deep pocket. Driver probably has no assets


Exactly the case!
He said on camera "Uber Destroyed My Life!"
A Must Watch UberX NBC Expose From April: http://bit.ly/1mLpbDz


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

mp775 said:


> "Top drivers" getting only 25 fares a week = shrinking fares.


Exactly my thoughts !!!! Assume an average of $12 per trip. That is $300 @ week GROSS (before Uber's cut, fuel and ALL the rest).
Hey UBER....what happened to the $1,000 that you are advertising all over Craigslist???


----------



## Nova (Sep 3, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Exactly my thoughts !!!! Assume an average of $12 per trip. That is $300 @ week GROSS (before Uber's cut, fuel and ALL the rest).
> Hey UBER....what happened to the $1,000 that you are advertising all over Craigslist???


#UberScam on Craigslist

https://greensboro.craigslist.org/trp/4656410343.html

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/res/4655870009.html

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/res/4656381860.html

http://nashville.craigslist.org/grp/4656323528.html

http://orlando.craigslist.org/evg/4648228496.html


----------



## Uber Amway (Aug 19, 2014)

Uber is a big time scam.


----------



## Yougottabekiddingme! (Sep 7, 2014)

Yes, because they are paying him to be
Quiet and go away


chi1cabby said:


> Did you know that the UberX driver is now cooperating with family in their lawsuit against Uber!?


----------



## Hamlet01 (Sep 7, 2014)

Funny that there is nothing positive about Uber on the web, but folks are still out there and keep putting those miles in their automobile for a buck or two. Cheers!


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Quoted here too:
http://zelo-street.blogspot.com/2014/09/uber-pay-cuts-drivers-speak.html


----------

